# What do you Think of the Youth Hunt.



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

MossyHorns said:


> Isn't that the whole point of the youth hunt?  To have kids shoot a deer (buck or doe).


Wow!?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Freestone said:


> Is one of the choices "I'm against it until my child is ready. Then I'll take him/her out during the youth hunt".
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dont take this personal as its not directed to you but more in general - I know some folks think kids are not ready but in reality your child will be ready when you take the time to prepare him to be ready! I personally worked with two 6 yr old children this spring preparing them and teaching them how to shoot one of which was my son and both them boys killed their birds and both birds were bigger than anything I have killed in the 20+ years I have been hunting them.. 

No they didnt carry the gun to the blind nor did they handle the gun until it was time to shoot. But they were ready to pull the trigger and they both did a great job!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

MossyHorns said:


> Isn't that the whole point of the youth hunt?  To have kids shoot a deer (buck or doe).


I thought so, too!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

I have had 2 boys raised hunting during the youth hunt. My youngest still can this year. I'm not sure if Jake will even want to this year as he has seen and learned the value of resting our farms until the timing is right. I will leave that up to him.
We have always hunted it and have had great times. We have also hunted many times during regular season with equally great times. 
To be honest, I don't see the "need" for it, but also do not see any good reason not to have it. I see it as one of those things that isn't hurting anything by having it so why mess with it. 
One positive I do see is that it likely opens up property that may otherwise not be open to youths. Most properties get hunted by somebody during regular season, but during the off season, that property owner is more likely to let another dad bring his kid out for a hunt.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

MossyHorns said:


> Isn't that the whole point of the youth hunt?  To have kids shoot a deer (buck or doe).


 I thought it was to help get more youths into hunting, is that what it takes to do so? Taking a deer and there hooked?

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/312789_520306971327041_520628757_n.jpg


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

perchyanker said:


> I thought it was to help get more youths into hunting, is that what it takes to do so? Taking a deer and there hooked?
> 
> https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/312789_520306971327041_520628757_n.jpg


So now you are saying the youth hunt is more about getting kids into hunting and before you said it did nothing but increase the opportunity for a kid to harvest a deer. The whole point of the youth hunt is to take a kid hunting and give them an opportunity to shoot a deer.


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

bowhunter19 said:


> Lol you obviously didn't play high level then... Club or D3 doesn't count as high level
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow! I didn't know Miguel Cabrera had a MS account. That's Awesome! We have a celebrity in our mix! Good luck with the triple crown again


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

MossyHorns said:


> So now you are saying the youth hunt is more about getting kids into hunting and before you said it did nothing but increase the opportunity for a kid to harvest a deer. The whole point of the youth hunt is to take a kid hunting and give them an opportunity to shoot a deer.


 I thought the intentions of the youth hunt were suppose to help get more youths into hunting but it actually just increases there odds in becoming successful, So how many times do they have to be successful before they are hooked on hunting? 1 kill, 2 kills, 1 Nice buck. 3 does ?????? a button buck?


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

perchyanker said:


> I thought the intentions of the youth hunt were suppose to help get more youths into hunting but it actually just increases there odds in becoming successful, So how many times do they have to be successful before they are hooked on hunting? 1 kill, 2 kills, 1 Nice buck. 3 does ?????? a button buck?


 
Does it really matter? Keeping them out there is better then inside.


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> Does it really matter? Keeping them out there is better then inside.


And what about the small game seasons? And fishing? And trapping? And 91 DAYS of deer season. Get a grip people. A 2 day youth hunt is the only reason a kid will go hunting? Give me a break


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

camp42 said:


> And what about the small game seasons? And fishing? And trapping? And 91 DAYS of deer season. Get a grip people. A 2 day youth hunt is the only reason a kid will go hunting? Give me a break
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's not the only time, it's the EXTRA time. Yes it's 2 days, why does it bother you?


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> It's not the only time, it's the EXTRA time. Yes it's 2 days, why does it bother you?


Because its not needed. Unfortunately, It is a reflection of the way kids are treated now. I equate it to a participation trophy in kids sports. They can hunt during regular season. The fact that it is in September with a gun is ridiculous. If it was on November 13th and 14th I probably would be ok with it. Summer deer with a gun is a joke. Flat out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

As I read through this thread, most people are talking about the deer hunt and seem to either want to get kids involved or protect "their hunting" opportunities.

I am a teacher and although I don't currently run an organized Youth Duck Hunt, I did for about 10 years. Most of the kids that participated didn't hunt and came from families that didn't hunt duck if they hunted at all. They signed up for my program because they wanted to be a part of something that was exciting and different. We built & maintained Wood duck boxes, shot skeet and when the kids asked about duck hunting I took them or found guys that were willing to help a couple kids learn about the sport we love. Over the years, around 100 kids participated in the duck hunts and almost all of them still hunt in one form or another. 








These hunts are a great opportunity to get your kids friends involved, bring along their dad or mom and show non-hunters the fun that they are missing out on. It is great public relations for our sport and may be the the one thing that saves hunting in the future. As the Older generation becomes a smaller part of the hunting fraternity we need to continually recruit more people to take their place.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

10 day before the season opens makes it a joke? HAHA Because they don't need it? Haha. So there is no real reason to have a Youth season besides they don't need it? You do know there are other states that have a youth season before any other openers and have had them for a long time before us. There are other states that are already in full swing of hunting season. Most of those states have big bucks then we do. So there is really no GOOD reason to stop the youth hunt?

I also really don't believe you would be ok with it on Nov 13-14, the day before the opener. Why does it matter what day it's on, you guys would still complain that little Bobby shouldn't get first crack at your deer.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

camp42 said:


> And what about the small game seasons? And fishing? And trapping? And 91 DAYS of deer season. Get a grip people. A 2 day youth hunt is the only reason a kid will go hunting? Give me a break
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Exactly! It's what society has become. People forget that there are seasons during certain times of the year for a reason. Since there are decline in hunter numbers why not make up an early 2 day deer season? Never mind the fact that there are other seasons that it will overlap or that people may be out taking part in the other seasons on the same properties. It doesn't deal with the Real problem, and that is that society is becoming more lazy. 2 days for early rifle hunting does not make hunters/outdoorsmen out of anyone. It does allow a cupcake hunt for people not wanting to hunt with everyone else. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> 10 day before the season opens makes it a joke? HAHA Because they don't need it? Haha. So there is no real reason to have a Youth season besides they don't need it? You do know there are other states that have a youth season before any other openers and have had them for a long time before us. There are other states that are already in full swing of hunting season. Most of those states have big bucks then we do. So there is really no GOOD reason to stop the youth hunt?
> 
> I also really don't believe you would be ok with it on Nov 13-14, the day before the opener. Why does it matter what day it's on, you guys would still complain that little Bobby shouldn't get first crack at your deer.


No not 10 days before season makes it a joke. Rifles in September make it a joke. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

So do you hunt with a recurve all year?


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

No sir. A compound in october is a far cry from a 30-06 in September. Try again. I do have multiple bow kills during the Nov 15 to 30th gun season. Some of the pics are on here if you must know. Not that it matters but just to give you an idea of my mentality. Because you were obviously hoping for something to turn back on me. So keep trying


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I think you miss the point of the youth hunt. It allows you to take a youth hunting, not just your kid but others. It gives guy more time to take kids that are not there's and introduce them into this great sport. There are guys on this site that give that extra time for them. All I hear is its not needed but that reason is lame, there are so many great reasons for this season not to enjoy it. Sorry you feel the way you do but maybe you should contact a non hunter with children and ask if you could take them and show them what hunting is. Help bring the future in, don't complain and detour them.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

op asked for yes or no. YES 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> I think you miss the point of the youth hunt. It allows you to take a youth hunting, not just your kid but others. It gives guy more time to take kids that are not there's and introduce them into this great sport. There are guys on this site that give that extra time for them. All I hear is its not needed but that reason is lame, there are so many great reasons for this season not to enjoy it. Sorry you feel the way you do but maybe you should contact a non hunter with children and ask if you could take them and show them what hunting is. Help bring the future in, don't complain and detour them.


You do have great reasons for supporting it. Can't argue that. That being said I will start my kids deer hunting beside me on Nov 15th. So I would be on the "no" side. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

camp42 said:


> No sir. A compound in october is a far cry from a 30-06 in September. Try again. I do have multiple bow kills during the Nov 15 to 30th gun season. Some of the pics are on here if you must know. Not that it matters but just to give you an idea of my mentality. Because you were obviously hoping for something to turn back on me. So keep trying
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I really don't care what you killed and when. Just because it was tradition here for you is the only reason you think the way you do. Time change, things change, grow up and move on. Why does it matter what you kill, what you kill it with and when you kill it?


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> I think you miss the point of the youth hunt. It allows you to take a youth hunting, not just your kid but others. It gives guy more time to take kids that are not there's and introduce them into this great sport. There are guys on this site that give that extra time for them. All I hear is its not needed but that reason is lame, there are so many great reasons for this season not to enjoy it. Sorry you feel the way you do but maybe you should contact a non hunter with children and ask if you could take them and show them what hunting is. Help bring the future in, don't complain and detour them.


What's lame is that all these things can be done during deer season. I have taken many kids out fishing(steelhead/salmon/bass/etc.), small game hunting, deer hunting, turkey hunting, etc... The point being, there are opportunities to take kids outdoors almost all year. Early rifle season doesn't need to be made up when there are already other opportunities available. Killing a deer is a very tiny piece of the pie. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> I really don't care what you killed and when. Just because it was tradition here for you is the only reason you think the way you do. Time change, things change, grow up and move on. Why does it matter what you kill, what you kill it with and when you kill it?


Haha. Wow! You asked how I hunted and if it was with a recurve all season. So I gave you a little insight into it. My last post to you was sort of meant as an "agree to disagree" type thing. I guess you went another direction. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

No not at all. Im just not going any father with it because the only one to have the upper hand is a recurve shooter. I'm an avid bow hunter and teach a J.O.A.D program. I know how easy it is to kill with a compound and you know it to, so IMO I don't care what you hunt with. Just kill a deer with whatever, shotgun, crossbow, rifle, compound, recurve. Does it make you a better hunter? NO! Does the time of year matter? NO Teaching them how to hunt is all your doing.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

camp42 said:


> You do have great reasons for supporting it. Can't argue that. That being said I will start my kids deer hunting beside me on Nov 15th. So I would be on the "no" side.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sounds great! More deer in the woods for my boys and other youth hunters. . Get used to the youth hunt because it's here for the long haul. When you take your kids out on November 15 do you take a gun or do they? I can shoot does during the youth hunt with a firearm, but I choose to focus 100 percent on my kids.


----------



## camp42 (Jul 5, 2011)

MossyHorns said:


> Sounds great! More deer in the woods for my boys and other youth hunters. . Get used to the youth hunt because it's here for the long haul. When you take your kids out on November 15 do you take a gun or do they? I can shoot does during the youth hunt with a firearm, but I choose to focus 100 percent on my kids.


They are too young to hunt. But I will honestly leave my gun at home. It will be their hunt completely. It's just how I feel I should do it. Just not in September. I guess I'm the big bad Scrooge for thinking that way. Oh well doesn't bother me or change my mind on the matter one bit. I have had the same stance on the youth hunt since it started. I'm just not afraid to actually say it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I think they ought to have the youth hunt open through the summer for bucks only. The kids have the summer off and could get in a lot of hunting time. Does should only be taken during the traditional youth hunt dates.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

camp42 said:


> They are too young to hunt. But I will honestly leave my gun at home. It will be their hunt completely. It's just how I feel I should do it. Just not in September. I guess I'm the big bad Scrooge for thinking that way. Oh well doesn't bother me or change my mind on the matter one bit. I have had the same stance on the youth hunt since it started. I'm just not afraid to actually say it
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How young is too young?

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

camp42 said:


> They are too young to hunt. But I will honestly leave my gun at home. It will be their hunt completely. It's just how I feel I should do it. Just not in September. I guess I'm the big bad Scrooge for thinking that way. Oh well doesn't bother me or change my mind on the matter one bit. I have had the same stance on the youth hunt since it started. I'm just not afraid to actually say it
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My daughter killed a big russian boar at 6 years old (Lung Shot) first deer at 6 yrs old (heart shot), first buck at 7 yrs old lung/Liver and first turkey at 9 years old.. 

Then my son followed suit and killed his first buck at 5 yrs old (high shoulder like he was told) and his first turkey at 6 yrs old.. 

goes back to my first post your kids will be ready when you invest the time to teach them to be ready. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

dsconnell said:


> My daughter killed a big russian boar at 6 years old (Lung Shot) first deer at 6 yrs old (heart shot), first buck at 7 yrs old lung/Liver and first turkey at 9 years old..
> 
> Then my son followed suit and killed his first buck at 5 yrs old (high shoulder like he was told) and his first turkey at 6 yrs old..
> 
> ...


So I assume all these kills were during a youth hunt? Killing lots of stuff at a young age doesn't mean you have made a life long hunter. The issue at hand is if the youth hunt is necessary. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am all for youths hunting! I am against any special hunt whether it is for youths, disabled (which I would qualify for) or any of the like as long as there are excessive "crop damage" permits available. These "special" hunts should be conducted on privet land only to help alleviate that problem which does not seem to be an issue on public land at least in the areas I have hunted. 

NO!
Jim


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes I'm for it and have kids that are not yet old enough to participate. I was in favor before I had children.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It appears that most of those who are against the youth hunt are archery season hunters. Coincidence?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

dialed-in said:


> So I assume all these kills were during a youth hunt? Killing lots of stuff at a young age doesn't mean you have made a life long hunter. The issue at hand is if the youth hunt is necessary.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nope

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

dialed-in said:


> . The issue at hand is if the youth hunt is necessary.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Necessary??? with 3 months of hunting in MI, IMO 2 extra days labeled _youth hunt_ are not necessary. Like I've said, take it or leave it, doesnt matter to me _youth hunt_ in our family runs from Oct1 to Jan1....My only beef with the youth hunt is those parents who view it as the youth's time to hunt and the rest of the season as the adult season....


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

camp42 said:


> No not 10 days before season makes it a joke. Rifles in September make it a joke.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


So what about a youth archery season?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Necessary??? with 3 months of hunting in MI, IMO 2 extra days labeled _youth hunt_ are not necessary. Like I've said, take it or leave it, doesnt matter to me _youth hunt_ in our family runs from Oct1 to Jan1....My only beef with the youth hunt is those parents who view it as the youth's time to hunt and the rest of the season as the adult season....


Well said Sbooy. 
I also don't believe it is necessary, if you don't believe in it, don't take your kid hunting during the youth season, just ignore it.......*but can anybody really give a good reason not to have it?* (Not being necessary doesn't qualify as a good reason to not have it)
Serious question, why not have it since it is already in place? What is it really hurting? Why all the whining about having a youth hunt, why does it bother some of you so much?


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

hunterrep said:


> Well said Sbooy.
> I also don't believe it is necessary, if you don't believe in it, don't take your kid hunting during the youth season, just ignore it.......*but can anybody really give a good reason not to have it?* (Not being necessary doesn't qualify as a good reason to not have it)
> Serious question, why not have it since it is already in place? What is it really hurting? Why all the whining about having a youth hunt, why does it bother some of you so much?


I agree. Since it is in place, I do just ignore it. The fact that they tried an early youth doe and early doe and then eliminated/condensed them tells me they realized there was no need.

Why it bothers me is because the DNR put it in place to recruit hunters. I don't feel it does anything different that can't be done during the existing 90+ day season. Parents not making time for kids is the issue. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

The youth hunt is simply MORE opportunity to get kids involved. Before the youth hunt existed, I took kids with me hunting during the regular season, and to this day I still do. Many of us do not have the leisure time that others do. Our time is spent with our career(s), kids sports, aging parents, housework, etc. Many of us do not live "in the country", we can't just come home from work and walk out the back door. Our trips must be planned, gear packed, food, gas, etc. It may take us hours to reach our hunting destinations, just to try to squeeze in a few days hunt. With the ecomony, there are also financial restrictions to our travels.

Kids have many restrictions with school, sports, family, etc and also have limited time. 

In short, the youth hunt, besides other positive aspects, allows one more weekend for both hunter and mentor to try to break from the everyday responsibilities and get out in the woods.

Good luck to all the youth hunters this year.


----------



## elysian (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll finally chime in...

We have people on here *****ing that a KID might kill your, AN ADULT'S, monster buck?...

That's pretty lame...

I know there are some adults who take advantage of the kid season but there always a few bad apples on the tree.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

all I can say now, if it come up....youth hunt will be gone 

rather you like it or I like it...its the truth


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

I am not opposed to a youth hunt, but I believe some helpful changes could be made.

1) It should be for both private and public land.

2) It should be doe only, as all pre-rut deer hunts should be.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> all I can say now, if it come up....youth hunt will be gone
> 
> rather you like it or I like it...its the truth


That's like saying they are going to get rid of the crossbow season. The youth hunt will not be going away anytime soon.

I am surprised that some of you anti youth hunt guys aren't complaining about Meijer giving away free junior combo licenses. I bet some of you guys are saying it's just not fair. :gaga:


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

huntfish247 said:


> i am not opposed to a youth hunt, but i believe some helpful changes could be made.
> 
> 1) it should be for both private and public land. Yes.
> 
> 2) it should be doe only, as all pre-rut deer hunts should be.no.


 yes and no..


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

swampbuck62 said:


> DUDE? is that word back..lol
> 
> you might want to go back and read some of the posts against the youth hunt, if these folks are not a little jealous then they need to work on there verbiage..:lol:
> 
> ...


Ur right many states have youth hunts but they usually fall after opening day of archery a short time before firearm.. im not opposing the fact that kids shouldn't be able to have an early season.. im just saying that if its before other seasons it should be antlerless only especially if it falls the same time as the early antlerless season.. but if it were to be prior to firearm seasons then open to all.. just my opinion 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by sniperx043<br />
> > Agree with the above statement about not being jealous!!! Its nothing to do with jealousy.. its about teaching kids that hunting is not that easy and it's a "Skill" to learn and enjoy.. not dads gonna setup everything so I can go out during the summer and shoot a buck.. that's just my opinion!<br />
> > <br />
> > posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
> ...


Sry I should clear that up.. I was talking about kids who only go for youth hunt days no others because parents r too busy for them type kids.. and with that being said yes it is different because they r not learning anything besides go out, sit and shoot.. if a kid goes out with parent and scouts the woods and wants to learn about things then that's great! Because he/she earned that deer they killed.. but if u got parents who say hey got ur deer tag so ur going and I got ur spot all setup to where a deer is practically tied to a tree.. what is that teaching a kid??? Hunting is a fun sport that should be enjoyed by all.. but with youth they can learn alot, not just about how to hunt but alot about life as well.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by huntfish247 View Post
i am not opposed to a youth hunt, but i believe some helpful changes could be made.

1) it should be for both private and public land. Yes.

2) it should be doe only, as all pre-rut deer hunts should be.no.

____________________________________________________________________________________________
yes and no..

____________________________________________________________________________________________

#2 is a two qualifier response.

A) A doe only hunt would add anticipation for the "real thing", and give them a taste of what deer hunting is about. 

B) A "pre-rut doe only" policy would benefit the gene pool while adding to the availability and value of "trophy" bucks.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

sniperx043 said:


> Ur right many states have youth hunts but they usually fall after opening day of archery a short time before firearm.. im not opposing the fact that kids shouldn't be able to have an early season.. im just saying that if its before other seasons it should be antlerless only especially if it falls the same time as the early antlerless season.. but if it were to be prior to firearm seasons then open to all.. just my opinion
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree and sense archery starts before gun season archery should be antlerless only also. Then once gun season starts then you can open to all !


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Ohio has youth gun hunt week before regular gun. No youth archery hunt.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx

Illinois opens there youth gun season 12 days after there archery

http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/calendar/Pages/DeerHuntingSeasons.aspx


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

perchyanker said:


> Ohio has youth gun hunt week before regular gun. No youth archery hunt.
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx
> 
> ...


Wisconsin Archery is open for over 2 weeks before the youth hunt

http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/hunt/dates.html

Not sure what Urban season is but the youth hunt is 3 days before archery opener in Indiana 

http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/hunt/dates.html

Iowa very generous to youth and disabled hunters Sept. 21- October 6th with archery opening on the Oct. 1st

http://www.iowadnr.gov/portals/idnr/uploads/Hunting/huntingregs.pdf

Don't look like Pennsylvania has a youth hunt

Kentucky kids have to wait 6 weeks until after archery hunters have been out there

http://fw.ky.gov/pdf/huntposter1213.pdf

Many states I searched don't even have a youth hunt


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

How come none of you youth hunt "Haters"...have any issues with the youth duck hunt? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DeadWater (Mar 17, 2010)

Had my two youths out this morning. 2 mallards & a BWT.

great day!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I am for the youth hunt because it pisses so many other guys off.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

DeadWater said:


> Had my two youths out this morning. 2 mallards & a BWT.
> 
> great day!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


WHAT? Those were MY mallards! Whaaaaaaaa! Whaaaaaaaaa! 

The youth should only be allowed to shoot hens! Bla bla bla bla!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Blueump said:


> WHAT? Those were MY mallards! Whaaaaaaaa! Whaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> The youth should only be allowed to shoot hens! Bla bla bla bla!


What's sad and I know you are just joking is how many people silently believe just what you stated.

Sent from my LG-LG855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

perchyanker said:


> Wisconsin Archery is open for over 2 weeks before the youth hunt
> 
> http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/hunt/dates.html
> 
> ...


 
Many state DO have youth hunts! Not sure where your looking, only state that don't seem to have very early starts to their season. These are all early starts for youth.


Kansas Sept 6
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/When-to-Hunt/Big-Game

Nebraska Sept 15
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/When-to-Hunt/Big-Game

Indiana Sept 28th
http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/files/fw-Hunting_Trapping_Seasons_Poster_2013-14.pdf

North Dakota Sept 20
http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/big-game/youth-deer-hunting

New Jersey Sept 21
http://www.nj.gov/dep/fgw/deer.htm


----------



## Christina3844 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gets the kids away from xbox...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> Many state DO have youth hunts! Not sure where your looking, only state that don't seem to have very early starts to their season. These are all early starts for youth.
> 
> 
> Kansas Sept 6
> ...


New Jersey, North Dakota, have a separate youth bow and youth gun, I already pointed out Indiana is similar to ours, Kansas is to complicated for me and you have the Kansas link for the Nebraska. 

Pennsylvania, Georgia, Flordia and New York were a few I searched that did not have youth hunts. So please Unsure yourself of where I was looking 

I didn't search them all when I searched them. People are acting like some of the suggestions people are making about what the youth hunt should be are just crazy but, in reality majority of other states exercise many of there suggestion.

Also a lot of comments of us against the youth hunt as being haters and jealous and for me and I am sure many others don't "hate" the youth hunt and are not jealous of the kids but, rather just don't think kids need a special season which doesn't automatically equal Jealousy and Hate. For some it might but, not me


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Add New Hampshire to the states that don't offer first crack to the youths with Archery opening Sept. 15th and Youth Deer on Oct. 26 & 27th only

http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Hunting/hunting_dates_and_seasons.htm

Minnesota Archery opens Sept. 14th without a youth hunt until Oct. 17th 

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/hunting/seasons.html

Maryland opens archery Sept 6th without a youth hunt until Nov. 16th

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/huntersguide/pdfs/Hunting_Seasons_Calendar.pdf

Vermont Archery opens Oct. 5th with out a youth season until Nov. 9th & 10th only

http://www.vtfishandwildlife.com/calendaritems/Seasons_List_2013.pdf

Maine archery opens Oct. 3rd and only offer a youth hunt of 1 day of Oct 26th

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/hunting_trapping/pdfs/2013HuntingSeasonsChart1.pdf

Texas opens archery Sept. 28th without a youth hunt until Oct 26th

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/outdoor-annual/2013-2014/animal_listing

South Dakota youth opens Sept. 14th without archery opening until Sept. 28th

http://www.fishingbuddy.com/south_dakota_2013_deer_hunting_seasons_finalized

I know I have not reviewed them all but what I have seen is a lot of other states may indeed have youth hunts but, majority don't open them until well after archery has been opened. Ohio, New Jersey, North Dakota seems to be the only 3 that I have found that has a separate Youth hunt archery and youth hunt firearm. Besides Michigan, Indiana, South Dakota, and Kansas I haven't found any others that let youths go out with guns before there regular archery season


----------

